# Help finding info.



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

I know this has been beat to death so I am sorry. But I need the files that I can put to an sd card and then upload sd to my garmin 1040xs. It's the list of public numbers preferable around destin fl. I am kinda in a time crunch so any help will be much appreciated. I tried to use the search function but with no luck. I am mostly computer dumb so a simple way will help me out a lot. Or some detailed instructions haha. Thanks guys:thumbsup: and sorry again but I just can't find what I'm looking for with the search function.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

See if this helps you out

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...eef-numbers-alabama-florida-panhandle-291937/


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/gps-number-lists-44188/


----------



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks that was exactly what I was looking for lobsterman.:thumbsup:


----------

